# Alpine DDW-F30A Passive Radiator information???



## corcraft (Nov 16, 2010)

Any old school alpine enthusiasts here? I have the dddrive subwoofer combo and I can't find any information on the passive radiator. I have the 1997 brochure when the f30a sub came out but the radiator is not in there. I have also found an owners manual with parameters for the f30a but still no information on the radiator. I remember when these came out, I worked in the industry at the time and we had a pair of these but we always sold around them. The only thing that I vaguely remember was something like "put them side by side and build as small of a box around them as you can and they perform". Now, that was a long time ago and I don't know how true that was bc I never looked up any parameters, JL and Infinity were the subs that we sold, these were just on display.

Anyone have any information? Owners manual would be great but even a model # would help. Box recommendations?


----------



## corcraft (Nov 16, 2010)

No1 had any experience with these?


----------



## corcraft (Nov 16, 2010)

Bump


----------

